# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Energy Drinks and Coffee next ?

## Chomp

Can these liberal nanny state fascists start  their  infringement against people's rights to by and drink energy drinks, coffee, and even caffeine sodas ?  I heard many totalitarian medical activists advocate the minimum age for energy drinks and coffee.  Never mind kids, but they wish to target adults as now for smoking in various places. So 21 to buy energy drinks and Pepsi. We live in insane nation.

----------


## oyarde

They will first try to increase taxes on these in liberal hell hole cities .

----------


## Chomp

> They will first try to increase taxes on these in liberal hell hole cities .


Taxes ? Here is a living example. The  Libtarded Philly mayor raised soda taxes already.

----------


## osan

> Can these liberal nanny state fascists start  their  infringement against people's rights to by and drink energy drinks, coffee, and even caffeine sodas ?  I heard many totalitarian medical activists advocate the minimum age for energy drinks and coffee.  Never mind kids, but they wish to target adults as now for smoking in various places. So 21 to buy energy drinks and Pepsi. We live in insane nation.


The first implementations of this came in the form of hints from the ever-hideous Michael Bloomberg during his tenure as mayor of my disgraceful home town, NYC, where he and presumably the city council banned sodas over a certain size - 20 oz, IIRC.

And yes, this is certainly going to eventually ramp up because it is what such people _do_.  Interfering in the lives of others, issuing what are ultimately death threats to you _for your own good_, is their _raison d'être_.  They live for little else because power over others is their all-consuming passion, no matter how paltry in scale.  They get off on being able to force you to bend to their wills.  The degree is almost meaningless to them.

----------


## jllundqu

I seem to remember SCOTUS asking precisely these types of questions during the ACA case...  Congress can force you to eat broccoli or go to the gym, and if you don't they are well within their $#@!ing Marbury Vs. Madison LALA land rights to TAX you if you don't!  Throw just about any 'because it's bad for you' item in the before sentence and it still works.

'murica.

----------


## TheTexan

Caffeine is:
- highly addictive
- has no known medical use
- high potential for abuse

Sounds like a Schedule I drug to me

----------


## osan

> I seem to remember SCOTUS asking precisely these types of questions during the ACA case...  Congress can force you to eat broccoli or go to the gym, and if you don't they are well within their $#@!ing Marbury Vs. Madison LALA land rights to TAX you if you don't!  Throw just about any 'because it's bad for you' item in the before sentence and it still works.
> 
> 'murica.


Don't forget the "cost to society" argument, too.  Gotta have "cost to society".

Well you know what?  Screw it.  I'm basically 60 and hopefully do not have too many more years in me... though my father's side all lived to be 100 - damn them.  In any event, I will soon shed the old coil and if those left behind have not the sense and self-respect to fight for that which is most important to any decent man, then to hell with them all.  The world can burn, for all I care at this point.  It's a sorry pass, but we've chosen it for ourselves because for all our talk of freedom and such, few know what it actually is and fewer still have any honest interest in it.  We just like talking about it.  Talking is fun.  Doing is work.  We all know how that really works, even if we will not even admit it to ourownselves in the privacy of throne-time at 3 AM.

Now, if someone would be good enough to show me how and why we deserve anything better than the slavery we have earned ourselves, please do illuminate me.  I am always open to correction, though I will not wear latex clothing, or be chained.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Of all tyrannies, a tyranny sincerely exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It would be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron's cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end for they do so with the approval of their own conscience.

C. S. Lewis

----------


## merkelstan

> Don't forget the "cost to society" argument, too.  Gotta have "cost to society".
> 
> Well you know what?  Screw it.  I'm basically 60 and hopefully do not have too many more years in me... though my father's side all lived to be 100 - damn them.  In any event, I will soon shed the old coil and if those left behind have not the sense and self-respect to fight for that which is most important to any decent man, then to hell with them all.  The world can burn, for all I care at this point.  It's a sorry pass, but we've chosen it for ourselves because for all our talk of freedom and such.


I share your glumness.  Put into perspective, liberty seems to have been a rare flower in human history.   Now with the bad guys close to achieving Total Information Awareness (abetted by increasingly sophisticated AI), chance of overthrowing them in any sense isn't looking good.

[EDIT] but then maybe tyranny is cyclical... at some point the Soviets and Maoists decided their total-control system was no fun anymore...  Be of good cheer - we are among the most blessed humans so far.

----------


## osan

> I share your glumness.  Put into perspective, liberty seems to have been a rare flower in human history.


Only in Empire cultures.  The tribal anarchies of which I have read and seen documentaries were/are plenty free.  But you have to be willing to run around in grass skirts and all that sort of thing.  I'm good with it.




> Now with the bad guys close to achieving Total Information Awareness (abetted by increasingly sophisticated AI), chance of overthrowing them in any sense isn't looking good.


Well, we have had 229 years of opportunities to murder Themme off.  Hunt and kill then all, including their children.  But no.  We were too concerned with what color to get the new BMW.  We threw fits over loaves of bread that went moldy after only 4 days, but did nothing as Theye crawled up our asses.  We willfully turned our backs on the responsibilities we held to ourselves and our children to be well informed and highly intolerant of the intolerable, as Theye poisoned the minds of the young with their wild idiocies that taught them that everything is relative and that "it's all good".

So then, here we are.  Having fun yet?

I see us at the brink of disaster and still so few of us so much as even speak out, much less act.  The hideous future that stands before our grandchildren is not being forced upon anyone.  We are _buying_ it.




> but then maybe tyranny is cyclical...


Is it?  I see no evidence of it in the broader scheme.  Sure, localized tyrannies ebb and flow.  Such has been the _material_ nature of the beast, at least until comparatively recently.  But now with the technologies at hand, the sky's the limit.  Tech is rapidly lengthening the levers by which Theye command us such that we will one day likely have no power to stop them.




> at some point the Soviets and Maoists decided their total-control system was no fun anymore


The Soviets and Chinese were ham-fisted, feckless imbeciles with absolutely no subtlety or finesse.  Their tyrannies were doomed to fail from the beginning precisely because they were so heavy-handed, most particularly in the face of the emerging technologies.  The American branch of tyranny tree was different.  Hollywood showed the way: get them to _want_ their slavery, rather than ramming it down their throats.  Convince them that rape is love and you will be able to pound that hole all day, every day, and always leave them begging for more.  THAT is how you tyrant.

Can one even begin to imagine where some of that black-budget money went, the psychological studies and such to divine the limits and features of human mental processes with the precision and power of proper science?

Theye have it all over us.  We are complete $#@! compared with them.  Theye act.  We talk.  Game over.

----------


## Unregistered

Found this post Useful

----------


## Iowa

It all started with the delicious Jolt Cola.  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AZJoe



----------

